

Simple iPhone Interface for Hacker News - arjunb
http://dalampati.com/ihacker/

======
nickb
I have iPhone interface almost ready for any HN-like site that's written in
Arc. Supports voting, comments etc. I'll release it at some point as beta on
newmogul.com and then as source. If you run a site based on Arc codebase, let
me know if you want it early.

~~~
jackchristopher
Is there any other tool with a similar focus?

I'd love to have an iPhone/mobile specific social news site. I like the
slinkset, HN and reddit type engines.

------
sidsavara
Nice. I also enjoy this one a lot

<http://www.icombinator.net/>

~~~
arjunb
oh nice, didn't know about that. i think i'll use it instead :-)

------
breily
Am I the only one who thinks HN works really well on the iPhone? I've never
had any problems using it, but as there's like 2-3 of these iPhone versions I
guess I'm in the minority.

~~~
johns
It works, but there's too much scrolling/zooming required to read comments.

------
jgranby
The main thing I dislike about this is that the domain isn't shown. But
neither this nor iCombinator does as good a job as the main HN site at
displaying a lot of information in a small amount of space. There is no need
for iCombinator to have three lines per entry, and I think that your one needs
to display more information.

------
raamdev
I would really love to have an iPhone app that allows me to read and comment
on HN (as opposed to just browsing with Safari). Something similar to the
SFNetNews app for reading Slashdot, etc. I was thinking of writing one for HN
since I haven't been able to find one and I figure it will be a good first-
iPhone-app for me. :)

------
johns
Definitely needs comments. I visit HN for the comments more than the links.
icombinator.net does a great job with that.

~~~
tdavis
I just got a server error trying to load a comments page with > 100 comments
;)

------
delackner
Still wish there was a way to make safari open a link without loading any
images. When I have poor reception or know I will only have, say, another 5
seconds of reception (subway leaving the station) it helps to know a page can
load nearly instantly.

------
teej
Comments and a favicon please!

~~~
arjunb
donezo!

